# Definition of a "Local Church"



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a few friends that mentioned that they don't take communion outside a local church body. I was wondering if there are any resources (ie papers or books) that would help me define what exactly a local church is. If you have any Scripture that would be fantastic.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 18, 2009)

Given your circumstances, I will guess that what the friends are talking about is they don't think that communion-meals should not be conducted away from a literal, gathered association of believers, who vote on things, who have a pastor, etc.

I could envision them disputing whether a military chapel situation, or a gathering of men on a battlefield constitutes "church" in their mind. And since it isn't "church" to them (since "church" is in essence the "received congregational membership"), and communion is for church, then it shouldn't be served.

Non-congregationalist churches and ministers will probably not see it the same way. For example, the Presbyterian minister who is a chaplain, is ordained as an evangelist, and they are commissioned by a presbytery to function in unique situations with the power of a presbytery or session. Thus, he has permission to serve the meal (as a minister of Word _and_ Sacrament) to believers.

At the same time, we tend to put a higher emphasis on the ministry of the Word (rather than sacrament) in extraordinary situations. Unlike RomanCatholics, or sometimes Lutherans, we do not make the service _*all*_ about the sacrament.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, Bruce. Your response and the OP lead me to ask, Is it allowable for any gathering of believers, outside the "meeting of the local church," to observe the Lord's Supper?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Feb 18, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> Thanks, Bruce. Your response and the OP lead me to ask, Is it allowable for any gathering of believers, outside the "meeting of the local church," to observe the Lord's Supper?



Actually, that was basically the context of the statement. That was where my question springs from.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 18, 2009)

Gomarus,
I'm not certain I understand what you mean by "any".

So, 1) I do not think that "just any" gathering of professing Christians may celebrate the Lord's Supper.

But, 2) I DO think that a properly ordained and authorized minister can bring his churchly ministrations (Word and Sacrament) to a gathering of believers. This is, in effect the same or similar function to that of the missionary--bringing the church to people.

Of course, I'm speaking from within the Presbyterian paradigm, so what I'm saying needs to be understood in that context. We do not wish to leave people churchless, but to help them to BE the church (one fragment of it). So the missionary-evangelist seeks to establish a proper church in a certain place.

The chaplain tends to deal with "transient" bodies. So he's seeking to establish a "church-for-the-moment." But that's OK, since the situation he's working in is transient for all the people involved. And when you think about it, the only difference between those pilgrims, and the rest of us pilgrims, is that we're just settled down for a bit longer.


----------



## TimV (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks, Pastor B. I think that answers a question we had early this morning on another thread.


----------

